# Bibby to Knicks



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Source says Mike Bibby is flying to New York in the morning with the intention of signing with the Knicks.


http://twitter.com/#!/sam_amick


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

he hasnt been good since 08 but it not a horrible signing just wish they could get better


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bibby is done. He doesn't even make open shots anymore and he's a sieve on defense.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Source says Mike Bibby will indeed sign a one-year, minimum deal with New York.


http://twitter.com/#!/sam_amick


----------

